# Vape King - New Juices just landed



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/16)

We have 2 new amazing juice lines which just arrived from Good old 'Murica!

Both ranges are 30Ml Bottles and available in 3 & 6MG, Islander is available in 0MG

Both ranges are also under the R250.00 mark, they will be uploaded on the website shortly and available in stores soon!

*ISLANDER E-LIQUID:




VAPE WILD:





We have also restocked on OFE *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DrSirus-88 (21/7/16)

Look forward to testing these beauts


----------

